# What a mistake that was!



## JackB (Jan 22, 2003)

Drove to Ashtabula this weekend. Fished last hour and a half of daylight Fri by Katie's Landing. Nothing. Then fished Ashtabula crossing Sat morning. Two perch right after drilling holes, then nothing. Left at 11. Went up Baldhill creek and picked up one 12 inch eye. Then went to Katie's again for an hour. Nothing. Went to face of dam. Nothing. Went to Hobart. Couldn't get on with vehicle cause the entry was snowed in. Two parties were there and they had about 15 perch. I tried in 6 feet of water and got two. Drove 560 miles home. Should have gone to Valentine in Ne. instead. Oh well, that's the way ice fishing is. At least I had an excuse to buy a new Jiffy, my first power auger, and now I wonder why I never owned one until now.

j


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Fishing was pretty slow for us too, don't feel bad. We only picked up a dozen perch and 2 eyes.

There were guys catching perch on Hobart???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you want pech go out in the middle of the lake and find the sand bars. We go on at Kelly's crossing and drive a mile or so staight out in front of the creek the runs into the lake. There are many sand bars and fish seem to jump back and forth between the humps. Or go and fish the river channel right in the middle and you will catch schools of perch moving through the river channel all day long. I have not had one bad day out there the past three years ive fished the lake.


----------



## JackB (Jan 22, 2003)

Well I was surely in the channel at Kelly's cause I was just south of the bridge. Punched holes where I always used to fish in the 80's, right in the channel. Maybe I just should have stayed there like I used to back then, but after talking to some people in the resort, it sounded like everyone was having a slow time.

It was sure pretty up there along the lake, looking at all the deer coming out of the sloughs into the fields, and along Baldhill creek. Beautiful hills with cover sticking out of the snow. I just wanted to grab a gun and go walking the hills so bad.

I really miss the state.

Yes they were catching perch on Hobart. I was there only 2 min and caught a small one in 6 feet. Didn't have time to get to the deep water. I was on the part south of I-94.

jack


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

That really stinks that you didn't get into them.I spose if anyone deserved a good day of fishing it was you. But I see it didn't take long to remember what it's like back home.Gotta love it here, I hope it stays this way.

I'm sorry to keep asking about Hobart,but I"m intriged.Did you see anyone fishing the north end or were they just south of I-94.I guess I heard bad things about the north end but never heard about the south. Still wondering if it's worth a day to try it out again?


----------



## JackB (Jan 22, 2003)

I didn't see anyone on the north end of Hobart, but not being familar with it too much, and driving like a banchee trying to get to the south end before sundown, I could have missed them. I did see some tracks from the highway going out onto the ice from Hwy 1 on the north but couldn't tell how old they were. I assume the north end is shallower. I bet there is still some there even with a fish kill. Probably the tough ones left.


----------

